
Malware Evades Detection Simply by Counting the Number of Word Documents - breitling
https://threatpost.com/malware-evades-detection-with-novel-technique/120787/
======
jungletek
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12573128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12573128)

